# September TOTM: Time to Vote!



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









*Good luck to everyone!*


----------



## justin908090 (Sep 14, 2008)

1 is really nice! Keep it up!


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

yes!!! 7 didnt go with out a vote. maybe next month ill post my tank since my water is clear now.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

They are all great tanks everyone. I will put my tank in next month also


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

A little over a week before the contest ends and winners are announced! Get your vote in


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Is this contest only for freshwater tanks?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope its for both.  Seems that only FW people submitted tanks this month though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Yep, Kristin's right. All of the contests are for any kind of aquaria: freshwater, saltwater, brackish, anything.

It seems that FW people usually enter this contest, but some awesome SW tanks have been in it in the past.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Congratulations to gil_ong for winning TOTM! Winner with 24 votes. (Photo 1) 

Runner ups are Blue Cray (Photo 4) and SBDTHUR (Photo 6) with 5 votes each.
*
Photo 2: elvis332 2 votes
Photo 3: spencer25 no votes
Photo 5: fishbguy 2 votes
Photo 7: Asully70 2 votes*

*Some beautiful tanks were entered, as always. Keep it up, and congrats again! *


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

yay! thanks guys for everyone's votes (all of them)!

and thanks, albino_101 for the prize. unfortunately an XL is gonna eb too big for me, so i'm passing up on it. maybe it'll fit either Blue Cray or SBDTHUR?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

what are you talking about? Man I forgot I even entered.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Ha Blue if you want it, it's yours. I voted for your tank anyway


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

whats mine? come on someone fill me in here


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

winner gets a t-shirt. and old gill doesnt want it so he passed it on to one of us.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

oh ok how come i didnt know this


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Thats a question to ask yourself. So you want it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Blue and SBD, since you both tied, if either of you want the prize just contact me by PM, and I'll get the ball rolling. 

EDIT: Oh, and Blue, the information about the prize was in the post about the upcoming Sept. TOTM, where I began to accept entries


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well I just enter I didn't read anything lol.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

so if no one is taking it ill just keep it then?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

No one has contacted me about the prize. I guess it's yours to keep, Albino. Don't want to leave you waiting for someone to claim it . Thanks again for offering a prize for the contest! That's always well appreciated.


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

very surprized it wasnt a closer competition, 4/6 were amazing also.


----------

